# Weird Flaky Skin Issue



## ryceretops

Hi everybody, not sure if this is in the right place. I searched this topic and read many of the threads already out there but can't help but post this anyway. I'm hoping some of you may have seen this before and can give me some advice. Anyway here are his stats...

Age: 2 years

Food: Blue Buffalo: natural chicken and brown rice recipe which I am going to ditch as other posts on this topic recommended kangaroo, salmon, venison or Raw. Also, I will try to introduce some omega 3's although I do give him fish oil with every meal. 

Issues: hair loss on hear tips, excessive scratching, strange clump of dead skin on back toward the tail. 

My poor dog, won't stop scratching. I took him to the vet about a month and a half ago and they gave me a special shampoo and conditioner to try out which seemed to help a little bit. I noticed today that he has this weird clump of dead skin on his lower back, above his tail. See pics. I am going to take him to the vet again but wanted to see your guys input. 

Thank you for your time.


----------



## Mary Beth

The part by the tail looks to me like it could be dry skin and also shedding. I have noticed that area seems to get matted and takes a bit more brushing. Since you are giving fish oil, I would just be sure that you are giving enough for your dog's weight. For dry skin, I have had noticed an improvement by also giving coconut oil - 1 T twice a day and NuPro Silver. Coconut oil can also be applied topically - warm some up in your hands and apply. I also use HomeoPet Skin & Itch drops which seem to reduce the scratching and promotes healing.


----------



## Freestep

How often are you bathing this dog? The buildup of flakes and dead undercoat looks excessive, and more frequent bathing/brushing with the veterinary shampoo should help rid the skin and coat of this excess dead stuff.


----------



## Harry and Lola

Give him organic virgin coconut oil daily, start with a teaspoon and build up to more. Coconut oil will help repair the skin from the inside out and stop the itching.


----------



## mego

Lara got something like that on her neck once after she swam in this disgusting lake and her collar got all wet. It cleared up after a week or two? I brushed really good there and checked the skin daily, bumped up the coconut oil, gave her a good bath.

edit, added the pic I took last year, looks the same. Did he get into nasty water?


----------



## GatorBytes

Raw organic cold pressed organic coconut oil.
1tsp/10lbs of body weight...work up to 3 tblsps. start at 2 tsps. split am/pm for a week and increase weekly.

apply it topically too. antibacterial, kills yeast inside and out.

Increase fish oil. Try a fish oil like Nutra sea - not salmon oil as many contain high mercury levels.

Go with RAW food...zinc in "calves liver" for offal meat, b-vitamins (beef heart b12), B3 is natural antibacterial...raw eggs excellent source of B's...Kibble is so processed and essential nutrients are cooked out. these need to be added back in to meet AAFCO "MINIMUM" guidelines....these re-added nutrients are in synthetic form and not bioavailable

Probiotic and digestive enzyme


----------



## Traveler's Mom

I believe this is the same thing Traveler had. It is staph infection. Traveler itched constantly, sparse fur on his ears, no or minimal undercoat, stinky but not yeast smell, greasy coat large flakes of dandruff.

The doggie dermatologist took scotch tape and gathered some skin cells. Antibiotics and Apoquel and special shampoo oh, and $380. 

Apoquel stopped itching almost immediately but it's out of stock everywhere now. The shampoo was Douxo and I'm not sure it did anything more than any other one. The antibiotic was standard fare. Cant remember the name of it.

I dont' think it's necessary to go to a doggie derma for it. Your vet should be able to look under the microscope and recognize it. Might save some money to.

Oh, the staph is very hard to get rid of as I understand it so I'm keeping fingers crossed it does't come back.


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Oh yes, forgot to mention. He had those dry clumps to. I'd wash them off and they'd be back. Maybe same place, maybe another place.


----------



## ryceretops

Harry and Lola said:


> Give him organic virgin coconut oil daily, start with a teaspoon and build up to more. Coconut oil will help repair the skin from the inside out and stop the itching.



Ok, Thanks for the reply and info! I found this viva labs virgin coconut oil, do you have any recommendations?


----------



## ryceretops

Freestep said:


> How often are you bathing this dog? The buildup of flakes and dead undercoat looks excessive, and more frequent bathing/brushing with the veterinary shampoo should help rid the skin and coat of this excess dead stuff.


I bathe him once a month, should I increase that to once every two weeks?


----------



## ryceretops

GatorBytes said:


> Raw organic cold pressed organic coconut oil.
> 1tsp/10lbs of body weight...work up to 3 tblsps. start at 2 tsps. split am/pm for a week and increase weekly.
> 
> apply it topically too. antibacterial, kills yeast inside and out.
> 
> Increase fish oil. Try a fish oil like Nutra sea - not salmon oil as many contain high mercury levels.
> 
> Go with RAW food...zinc in "calves liver" for offal meat, b-vitamins (beef heart b12), B3 is natural antibacterial...raw eggs excellent source of B's...Kibble is so processed and essential nutrients are cooked out. these need to be added back in to meet AAFCO "MINIMUM" guidelines....these re-added nutrients are in synthetic form and not bioavailable
> 
> Probiotic and digestive enzyme


Thank you for the reply! I very much appreciate it.


----------



## ryceretops

Traveler's Mom said:


> I believe this is the same thing Traveler had. It is staph infection. Traveler itched constantly, sparse fur on his ears, no or minimal undercoat, stinky but not yeast smell, greasy coat large flakes of dandruff.
> 
> The doggie dermatologist took scotch tape and gathered some skin cells. Antibiotics and Apoquel and special shampoo oh, and $380.
> 
> Apoquel stopped itching almost immediately but it's out of stock everywhere now. The shampoo was Douxo and I'm not sure it did anything more than any other one. The antibiotic was standard fare. Cant remember the name of it.
> 
> I dont' think it's necessary to go to a doggie derma for it. Your vet should be able to look under the microscope and recognize it. Might save some money to.
> 
> Oh, the staph is very hard to get rid of as I understand it so I'm keeping fingers crossed it does't come back.


Oh man, I hope he doesn't have a staph infection... His undercoat looks ok and he doesn't really stink but does have those large flakes and dandruff. It just seems like it could be a million things. 

I was at the doggie park and there was a vet tech there. I showed her what was going on and she said that it looked like food allergies combined with him just getting neutered (3 weeks ago). Moe is still very energetic and happy, would he be different if he had a staph infection as far as attitude is concerned?


----------



## ryceretops

mego said:


> Lara got something like that on her neck once after she swam in this disgusting lake and her collar got all wet. It cleared up after a week or two? I brushed really good there and checked the skin daily, bumped up the coconut oil, gave her a good bath.
> 
> edit, added the pic I took last year, looks the same. Did he get into nasty water?


No, he doesn't really like the water.


----------



## arycrest

Could he have some type of a thyroid problem?


----------



## Traveler's Mom

Hi,

Traveler wasn't quite as playful since he was itching and not sleeping well. 

As far as the coconut oil goes, I literally smothered his back in it and although it provided some relieve, it was short lived. I rinsed him in the ACV and got pretty much the same results- no long term relief. I did the Dr. Dodds food allergy test and eliminated all the ones he was sensitive to. Same story- dandruff-itch-greasy. I think I think did everything possible. My only regret was waiting so long to take him in for testing. 

I hope your pup doesn't have staph but if so, it's fixable. After Traveler got on the medication and anti itch, he went from a 7 year old unhappy guy to a 2 year old rambunctious pup.


----------



## llombardo

I just found something similar right in the middle of Midnites back. He has made it worse by biting it. I'm not even sure how he reaches it? He has a good coat, no flakes and he isn't shedding. I started putting coconut oil directly on it last night. It all started when the heat went on in the house and original spot that caused a vet visit was base of tail. No issues there now. Vet said dry skin and irritation do to him biting at it. He is going to vet next week and I am having it checked again.


----------



## OrionParent

@ryceretops what eventually helped your pups issue? We adopted a Shepherd a few months ago and he is having the same issue. The poor guy itches constantly! We've added a ton of salmon oil to his diet, as well as yogurt, but his skin is still in bad shape. We also had him on antibiotics for a bit which seemed to help at the time, but the problem is back.

Thanks!


----------

